# Leopard gecko passing whole worms



## Loxie (May 11, 2010)

Me again...sorry guys!

Right, basically my leopard gecko was eating and behaving absolutely wonderfully up until today. 

I got home and there was a whole ball of pooped out worms in his tank, where he'd eaten them but not ~digested~ them properly. I thought someone had fed him again while I was out but it was literally just the worms I had fed him this morning, pretty much intact but stuck together in a poop formation.

His temperatures / temp gradient in his tank is fine, controlled with a thermostat, and he's 'bedded' on Lino tiles to stop any impaction.

He's never had a problem digesting the mealworms before (which are dusted in calcium), and when he poops them out there's not usually a problem. (Just looks like a little brown pellet with some white on the end.)

The only thing I can think of is I gave him his first waxworms yesterday evening and this morning. I know they are fatty/addictive so I wanted them to be a rare treat, but I gave him 2 last night and 1 this morning. They were undigested too, so I'm wondering if it's the change of diet affecting him?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mintylissa (Apr 4, 2010)

it sounds like they have been regurgetated to me, maybe just ate to much at once!! but iam sure someone on here will be able to give ya some advice!! gl :2thumb:


----------



## Loxie (May 11, 2010)

mintylissa said:


> it sounds like they have been regurgetated to me, maybe just ate to much at once!! but iam sure someone on here will be able to give ya some advice!! gl :2thumb:


Hmm, maybe! I'm not sure. It did look like a poop formation...but I don't know. 

Should I not feed him for a day or two?


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

One of my leo's started doing this a few weeks back, it looks like this









It turns out she was just eating too many at one time and was a little greedy, Your leo should be fine but just feed little amounts for a while and see if the problem continues, i started giving her a few every hour or so and now she's back to normal and eating the same amount without regurgitating them up,

if yours does look as if it isnt like mine then there may be a problem and i would suggest a check up


----------



## Loxie (May 11, 2010)

Yes, it did look like that! And yes, I will admit that I've been feeding him a lot lately....when I rescued him he was a bit skinny and I wanted to put some more meat on his bones so I've been letting him scoff! He's a greedy bugger XD

thankyou for your help! I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

lol he will be fine m8, as said just feed him less more often, even if its 10 every 20minutes (depending of the size of the worms) it will give him enough time to part digest them before the next lot comes


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

undigested or regurgitated food doesn't necessarily mean the leo over-ate ~ it can also happen if the hot end floor temps are too low as well as being a possible sign of parasites/worms etc..... if he was feeding fine before then I'd recommend having him checked/feacal checked for any parasites etc. Was he feacal checked when you rescued him or not?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

The regurgitation of food can be a massive clue to any number of underlying issues as well as being a fairly natural occurence - hopefully, it`ll be a case of him just eating too much in one sitting and/or the addition of waxworms to it`s diet; though can definitely be a symptom of other issues - parasites (esp being a little skinny when you got it and now being ravenous - another sign), even crypto tbh. Absolutely not trying to scare you or state for a fact that there`s anything to worry about - just that it may be a good idea to get it tested via a poop screening to hopefully rule out anything untoward


----------

